# Stainless Steel Track



## drjohn (Feb 24, 2009)

So with the closing of Aristocraft, what are the alternatives for stainless steel track, switches, etc. Our small club was looking to build an outdoor layout at Virginia Museum of Transportation. We have a good bit of stainless steel track already put away, but may need some extra.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John;

I don't know what our price point is, but check the AML Code 332 Stainless Steel Track in the Silver State Trains site (there is a link near the beginning of the Forums menu). 
Best,
David Meashey


OBTW I start helping out at The Rail Yard on 11/23/13, so my Saturdays are spoken for until after Christmas from that date.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

SVRR has six foot lengths of stainless flex track, and a selection of switches.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

BRO 

Remember... SVRR is ALL code 250; Aristo and AML are code 332 like LGB/USAT...


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I ordered some 6 foot lengths oh AML SS but won't be in until after the 1st of the year. 
LAO


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

John, you might want to get a sample of Train Li's nickel plated track. The plating is tough as nails, has the benefits of SS; and the track is generally cheaper than SS.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

AML is going to be making in SS track. 
#6 switches 
8ft switches 
3ft & 6ft flex track 
and most curved sizes


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Newbie question: 

"SVRR is ALL code 250; Aristo and AML are code 332 like LGB/USAT..." 

1) What are the differences between code 250 and code 332 

2) Can you run both on the same layout or should all your SS track have the same code #? 

3) Which is code # preferred by most long-time people in the hobby (that is on long-time layouts??


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The short answer is that the number is the decimal height in inches of the rail. Code 332 is 0.332 inches high and code 250 is 0.250 inches high. There are rail joiners that will bring the rails together to match the top of the rail head.


Chuck


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hopefully we will be seeing Stainless Steel track from AML by the end of this year. 
I been riding them hard to get it done. We all need it!


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

H&R Trains web site shows SS track for sale. 

http://www.hrtrains.com/trkprice.html 

I have not seen any of this track, so can't comment on it. 

Bill in Georgia


----------

